# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  العثور على طفلة اختفت في الطفيلة

## الحصن نيوز

ذكر الناطق الإعلامي باسم مديرية الأمن العام المقدم محمد الخطيب ان في مساء الثلاثاء  14/9/2010 تقدم احد المواطنين في محافظة الطفيلة ببلاغ باختفاء ابنته البالغة 12 عاما بعد ذهابها للمدرسة وعدم عودتها الى المنزل . 

وأضاف المقدم الخطيب انه : "  فور تلقي البلاغ شكلت فرق بحث وتحقيق في  مديرية شرطة محافظة الطفيله بالتعاون مع كافة الجهات الأمنية المتواجدة في المحافظة حيث تم العمل على تمشيط كافة الأماكن التي يمكن تواجدها بها والعمل بالتزامن على التحقيق مع الأشخاص المقربين منها للوقوف على ملابسات الواقعة  " . 

وأكد المقدم الخطيب أن جهود الفرق المشكلة أثمرت وبوقت قياسي الى العثور على الطفلة مختبأة في منزل احد أشقاء والدتها غير الموجود في المنزل وذلك لخوفها من العودة الى المنزل لوجود خلاف مع ذويها كونها قد اخفقت في الدراسة وتم تحويلها الى إدارة حماية الاسرة لعمل الدراسة الاجتماعية اللازمة لها وتلبية كافة احتياجاتها .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

